# Changes in a black & tan boy



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I was putting up these photos for another post and was totally amazed
at how much his coat color has changed in just 8 months! Is this the usual
way that black & tan saddle-backs come into their final color? We were sure he 
was going to be a blanket back when he was younger. Or maybe bi-color like some of his sibs

The 1st photo is at 10 weeks, the second at 10 mo.


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

wow! what a change!! Very handsome boy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes thats normal. good looking dog BTW.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats hard to believe !


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

My girl as a pup was easily as dark as your pup. You can see just how much she has faded in some pics I posted here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/157323-easter-hike.html She is now 5 years old.

...I think it's normal.


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

it is normal mine is changing color.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yep, normal! He has too much tan even at 10 weeks to have been a bicolor.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree with the above  Even as a pup, way too much tan to be a bi color or blanket. At that age and with that much tan, they always turns out very very faded and light as you've found. She will continue to get even lighter over the next couple years.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I found your thread Josh's Mom, thanks for directing me here. I can't believe how different he looks! Perhaps Winter will be blanket too then  x


----------

